# London Area Reserve BMQ



## Gunner_Askett (20 Aug 2008)

Hey everyone, I just finished my interview the other day and have my medical scheduled for the middle of September.  When I went to the Reserve combat engineer regiment in Waterloo with my application the clerk there said that I might be able to get into the fall weekend BMQ if my application went well.  She said that it starts in October and I was just wondering how long it took other reserve applicants to receive an offer and be enrolled after their medical was completed.  Apparently this BMQ is run out of London, if there is anyone who lives around there who knows anything about this, a little information would be nice.  Also, the one recruiter said that if I did not get in to this fall BMQ, I would probably get into the winter one.  Does anyone who is from around there know about one starting in the winter or if it looks like I have a chance for the fall course.  I was just hoping to get the BMQ and SQ done during the year so I could do the occupational training during the summer.

Thanks


----------



## Rocketryan (20 Aug 2008)

When I was getting a tour of the armory by the unit recruiter the night of my swearing in, I filled out the form to get a temp ID (Couldn't get it though), long story short, while the Sergeant was talking with the person in charge he mentioned something about I can get it in London when I'm there during Fall BMQ, so I might be there, I can tell you more in 2 weeks when summer ends.


----------



## lone bugler (6 Sep 2008)

hey gunner nice to meet you, pte. wei here, I'm with the 23 field ambulance detachmetn in london and I'll be doing BMQ this fall Oct. 17 is the first day I believe


----------



## Gunner_Askett (6 Sep 2008)

Thanks for the date, now I know I probably won't be hired in time to get on that course .  My medical is on Sep. 17. I don't know how long it takes from a (hopefully) problem free medical to getting a job offer.  I'll just hope for the best.


----------



## Gunner_Askett (18 Sep 2008)

So things are actually looking kind of good.  I had my medical yesterday and the only thing I need is a letter from my orthodontist, no problem.  I have my fitness test scheduled for next wednesday so as long as that goes well I might be able to get in on the fall BMQ.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Gunner_Askett (25 Sep 2008)

I had my fitness test on Wednesday, and I passed.  I was told then that I will be on the Oct. 17th course and will be contacted soon about getting my kit and starting with the unit.


----------

